# How to fix your Windows MBR with an Ubuntu liveCD



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here.

Scroll down the webpage until you find the article.

-- Tom


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There's also the SGD Boot Disk - This zip file contains both CD and floppy images. This boot disk can hide and unhide partitions, activate partitions, boot Windows or any other OS whether there is an MBR present or not, boot from a second drive, restore Windows boot (equivalent to fdisk /mbr or fixmbr), add or remove GRUB, restore LILO, live-swap drives and more.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Here.
> 
> Scroll down the webpage until you find the article.
> 
> -- Tom


PCLinuxOS LiveCD does the same thing without any command lines though.
Choose which partition you want to redo the MBR from. This is handy for me as when I redo it from XP I only get XP options to boot whereas if I redo it from my Linux partition I get all of my boot options. (Triple boot)


----------

